# How do I know if my tortoise is contispated?



## Coco Channell (Jul 31, 2019)

Since Pixie got her new burrow its been several weeks. She comes out to eat but she only pees when she eats and I have not seen her have a BM is it possible she is going in her burrow? It is very long and dark and I can use flashlight to look in to only see her it has been very hot in Vegas I soak her after she eats. She has a good appetite She has been eating a lot of watermelon it is seedless but has small white se

eds She is active on cooler days but not when it's over 100 
She eats shredded carrots romaine lettuce and Napa cabbage with watered down grassland tortoise pellets. I mix three with water and make liquid to pour over her salad


----------



## wellington (Jul 31, 2019)

She needs a much better diet then you listed. Much better. 
Take a look at the tortoise table. Google tortoise table and scroll until you find the plant data base. I some how can't copy and paste the link.
If your afraid she isnt eating soak her in a large container she can move around in and do it for 30-60 minutes.


----------



## BILL IV (Jul 31, 2019)

I just had this same concern with my new little dude. When she comes out of her burrow see if you can get a rake in there and see if she's going in her burrow. I found one close to his entrance so it's possible. For me it was he was not eating enough substantial food to make a poop after I upped his food intake it seemed like it did the trick. Good luck I know how frustrating and concerning it can be!


----------



## Coco Channell (Jul 31, 2019)

Thanks for information. I will try and look better in her burrow My husband said he saw her eating her poop this morning so I am upping her diet


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 31, 2019)

Your tortoise won’t poop if it is dehydrated and it needs fibre in its diet (lots of weeds, little watermelon or lettuce) just like you to ensure bowel movements.

The easiest way to stop constipation is to soak your tortoise. They invariably poop in the soak water. 

Do this every day for at least 20 minutes in shallow warm waterr and your tortoise will be hydrated and you will evidence of poop too.


----------



## Coco Channell (Aug 2, 2019)

She has been climbing out of her soaks early but I fed her kale and it seemed to help


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 2, 2019)

Use a bigger and deeper bowl. A washing up bowl is ideal. She needs something she can’t see over or through. The larger volume of water stays warm for a little longer too


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 3, 2019)

I use a soaking container big enough that my tortoise cannot climb out of it... filled up to just above the join between plastron and carapace with warm water.

Darwin always poops during the soaks, which last about 20 minutes.

Jamie


----------



## JoesMum (Aug 3, 2019)

jsheffield said:


> Darwin always poops during the soaks, which last about 20 minutes.
> 
> Jamie



If a poop is guaranteed at every soak then your tort isn’t constipated


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 3, 2019)

JoesMum said:


> If a poop is guaranteed at every soak then your tort isn’t constipated



I wasn't suggesting that mine was constipated, I was responding to a person posting that their tortoise kept climbing out of their soaking container, suggesting that using a larger container the tortoise cannot climb out of might help with the constipation problem because mine always poops during soaks.

But thanks... [emoji8]

Jamie


----------



## ascott (Aug 3, 2019)

Coco Channell said:


> Since Pixie got her new burrow its been several weeks. She comes out to eat but she only pees when she eats and I have not seen her have a BM is it possible she is going in her burrow? It is very long and dark and I can use flashlight to look in to only see her it has been very hot in Vegas I soak her after she eats. She has a good appetite She has been eating a lot of watermelon it is seedless but has small white se
> 
> eds She is active on cooler days but not when it's over 100
> She eats shredded carrots romaine lettuce and Napa cabbage with watered down grassland tortoise pellets. I mix three with water and make liquid to pour over her salad



Is the burrow tortoise designed and excavated on its own? If yes, then I would not worry about if the tort is pooping in there or not, the answer is likely yes, as well as peeing. I would also add radicchio, endive, red leaf, green leaf, red bell peppers, yellow bell peppers, yellow squash, a bit of tomato slices...these foods also offer great hydration as well as will have an eager tortoise coming to you when it is offering time....Rose petals, holly hock flowers, dandelion greens and flowers are also great goodies....cactus is also a good item.

If your tort is about 11 years old (I believe that is what you said in earlier post?) Then I would just be certain that the tort has a shallow (but deep enough to self soak it) water soaking/drinking dish that is in the same spot so the tort gets use to a regular source of water....


----------



## Tom (Aug 3, 2019)

All of my burrowing species have always pooped down deep in their burrows. Definitely check for that.

If the tortoise can walk out of the container. You are not "soaking" the tortoise. That is just placing a tortoise in its water bowl and allowing it to walk out at will. I like to use tall sided opaque tubs. I buy the 18 gallon size tubs for about $5 at Home Depot. They will almost always poop if you let them slosh around in there for 30-60 minutes, unless they are already empty from pooping in the bottom of the burrow. Like this:




Your tortoise's food should not be coming from a grocery store. Those foods don't meet their dietary needs unless a lot of time. money, and effort is spent amending them. Instead use grass, mulberry leaves, grape vine leaves, spineless opuntia cactus pads, dandelions, broadleaf plantain weeds, sow thistle, and soooooo many other things like this. Here is a starter list:
Mulberry leaves
Grape vine leaves
Hibiscus leaves
African hibiscus leaves
Blue hibiscus leaves
Rose of Sharon leaves
Rose leaves
Geraniums
Gazanias
Lavatera
Pansies
Petunias
Hostas
Honeysuckle
Cape honeysuckle
Leaves and blooms from any squash plant, like pumpkin, cucumber, summer squash, etc...
Young spineless opuntia cactus pads

Weeds: 
There are soooooooo many...
Dandelion
Mallow
Filaree
Smooth Sow thistle
Prickly Sow thistle
Milk thistle
Goat head weed
Cats ear
Nettles
Trefoil
Wild onion
Wild mustard
Wild Garlic
Clovers
Broadleaf plantain
Narrow leaf plantain
Chick weed
Hawksbit
Hensbit
Hawksbeard

Other good stuff:
"Testudo Seed Mix" from http://www.tortoisesupply.com/SeedMixes
Pasture mixes or other seeds from http://www.groworganic.com/seeds.html
Homegrown alfalfa
Mazuri Tortoise Chow
ZooMed Grassland Tortoise Food


----------

